# Ontario INP (OINP) Birth Certificate



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Recently I received an interest letter from Ontario province. I am in contact of an agent helping me, and as per her OINP demands birth certificate and are very strict about it. As an Indian , many of us face this issue where we do not have such a certificate and it could be quite a struggle to obtain one.

Any one , any suggestions if OINP is truly strict about it , or an affidavit with school certificate would work. I have read that for Federal program they do accept such alternative , but did anyone had such success with Ontario ???> Any one had any such luck previously


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask the government of Ontario? 

Surely the letter that you received has contact information on it, yes? Why not ask them directly what you've told us here and see what they say about it... they're the ones I'd talk to (i.e. forget what your "advisor" says) the provincial government is the one who will adjudicate your application, so it would make sense for you explain your situation and ask them what is expected of you (you're not the first person to contact them and you'll not be the last).

Good luck to you.


----------



## rainz rainz (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Harneet,

Me too received an Interest letter from Ontario and as per my agent those who do not have a birth certificate can swap it with a 50rs stamp paper affidavit signed by a notary person. You can show the school certificate as a birth date proof to the notary person who sign on your affidavit.

Thanks,
Rainz


----------

